
The Financial Elite's War Against the US Economy - zoowar
https://www.commondreams.org/view/2012/12/31-8
======
eli_gottlieb
I'm really, _really_ left-wing, but Common Dreams does _not_ belong on Hacker
News.

EDIT: Before anyone asks, I already flagged it before commenting.

~~~
JPKab
Agreed. This belongs on reddit/r/politics.

